# countdown



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

just got off the phone with tom garner. i am picking up the pup at 9 : 30 tomorrow night at the south bend airport. ... which means i will be pulling an all nighter before work lol.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

right on whizzle. Congrats on the new pup I hope you post pictures. From garner I'm sure it will be the best dog ever. Good luck I hope everything goes well. No lost luggage LOL.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

lol thanks bro.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

who is the dam and sire on your pup?


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Congrats Wayne!!!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Can't wait to see him, man.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I'm so excited for you Wayne!! Can't wait to see the little guy.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

You got me all pumped up about this...I hate the waiting we better get some pictures TONIGHT! You should just call in tomorrow...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

can't wait to see him! Congrats on your new addition! I'm sure he'll live up to your expectations!


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

Cant wait to see him after looking over both his sire and dam's ped's. Im excited to see what they produced. Gotta be good comin from Mr. Garner.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

almost time...I don't know who is more excited!


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

lol Man I think we're all waiting, its like all of us are getting a new dog!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

lol syd you are to much, i only have about an hr before i leave


----------



## jescobar004 (Jan 6, 2009)

man im jealous.. im lookingh to get one from one of his litter but i think ima going to wait.. happy for u .. cant wait to see the pics


----------



## GnarlyBlue (Aug 18, 2007)

is that an El ***** x Chinarose pup?


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

just got off the phone with tg. he called and told me that the forklift driver droped the crate that the dog was in while loading it on the plan.. the dog is fine but he called to let me know if there was any psychological side effect from the event he will take the pup back and give me a differnt one.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

WTF...moron!


----------



## jescobar004 (Jan 6, 2009)

hopefully he will be fine


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

yeah thats what tom said lol. pretty stand up of him to call and tell me though. i think the dog will be ok, crate trainng is gonna be a bitch though lol


----------



## scottronics01 (Dec 27, 2007)

yeah man the crate training might be a tough one but I bet he will be ok. Congrats and I cant wait to see what you end up with! I cant believe the dude dropped the crate.. WTH!!!!!! Idiot


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Hurry back it's almost past my bedtime!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Aw man that sucks. Hopefully he's ok.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Where's the new baby???


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

SLEEPING  SHHhhhhh!


----------



## los44 (Jun 1, 2008)

i hope your pups okay! cant wait to see a pic of the pup! best of luck!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Is it here yet? PICTURES!!
I was just looking at his site a little bit ago.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

ok so long stort short TG said if there is any psychological problems with the dog due to his tumble with the forklift i can return the pup.......

i got the pup from air port 9 :30 last night. i came home and opened up the crate hoping the pup would come out himself... uhhh nope lol. i got the pup out and set him on my lap and gently pet him trying to comfort him. he was completly limp and shaking. eventually i laid him on the couch while i laid on the floor. he walked around for a little bit but was very very timid. i came to notice that he gets very scared when someone is standing up. i was able to ge him to come to me and pet him with the use of hot dogs lol. he slept next to my feet threw out the night but each time i got up he hurried away as soon as i laid back down he followed suite and laid down next to my feet again.

here are some pics i got there not to good i will get some better ones later..


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

OH he is gorgeous! Poor guy is probably just not sure what the hell is going on. And I can't believe they dropped his crate!

When Combat first arrived he was really disoriented it took a couple days for him to get all situated. So hopefully he will come out it.


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Ohhh he's such a cutie...

Poor little guy, I'm sure he'll come around soon....


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

hesdoing better today than last night thats for sure. my gf has spent the whole day with him. he is stil verry unsure of me but not near as much as last night. ...... he just went after a ball... that made me happy but he stoped real quick lol


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Glad to hear he is doing ok. He looks a little low in the pasterns, but cute as a button I really hope he is everything you want him to be and more!!


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Sydney said:


> Glad to hear he is doing ok. He looks a little low in the pasterns, but cute as a button I really hope he is everything you want him to be and more!!


I was thinking that too. Couldn't tell if it was the angle of the photo or not though. They make a calcium suppliment to help correct that I can't remember what its called but SadieBlues would know.

He looks very square too which is good, I likes him.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

im not really sure about his pasterns becasue he hasnt really showed me his normal stance yet, he is more "tip toing" around right now.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

he looks great I love the black muzzle mask. I be freaked out too if I were a young pup. He will perk up for sure. Thanks for the pics man. He is probly wondering where all the other pups went. you should let him mess up some stuffed animals so he doesn't feel so small. I dontbthink pitbulls like being small LOL.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

thanks all. right now i have just been keeping him in my room tryin to get him to come out of his shell. onc he starts to start acting like a crazy little puppy i will expose him to the world lol


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

OMG!!! SOOO CUTE!!!!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

Sydney said:


> Glad to hear he is doing ok. He looks a little low in the pasterns, but cute as a button I really hope he is everything you want him to be and more!!


What's that mean?


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Here is a chart I hope that helps...

I was referring to his dog's pasterns like the second picture


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

here is another fun chart of the rear...purely for informational purposes.


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

Wow thanks for that info I had not clue what you were talking about, I'll even give you points for that one!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

great news he is coming when called now!!!!! he isint cowaring away anymore


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Yayy!! What is his name??


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

wow he's a cutie! How old is he wheezie? I'm glad to get some pictures and updates! It sounds like in a day or two you guys can really start having some puppy fun! How old is he?


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

he was born 10/23/08. i just woke up to him 
tearing the carpet up lol, oh the joy of puupy hood lol


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Sounds like he is coming around nicely! Does he have a name?


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

He looks good man. Glad he's alright.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

there is no name yat. i have been calling him spook lately just because he was afraid of everything lol. for some reason my gf wants to name him rex. i had to put him in a baby play ben last night becaue he was chewing up stuff lol.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

im not sure when im going to introduce him to the other dogs yet


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

nice pup bro he looks good!!!!


----------



## Khymera-B (Nov 17, 2008)

Looking good...I think he'll come around, he just had a rough one.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

wheezie said:


> there is no name yat. i have been calling him spook lately just because he was afraid of everything lol. for some reason my gf wants to name him rex. i had to put him in a baby play ben last night becaue he was chewing up stuff lol.


Thank God I have yet to have a "chewer" :hammer:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness that is one cute puppy. Don't you just love having a pup around. I too have not had a chewer better go out and buy a bunch of stuff toys from teh goodwill Wayne give hm something to do.


----------



## scottronics01 (Dec 27, 2007)

Good looking pup glad to hear hes comming along. Let us know about any luck on the name game. I like Spook more than Rex. JMO Goodluck :thumbsup:


----------



## ForPits&Giggles (Oct 21, 2008)

What a great lookin pup!! Hope that fall didnt rattle his cage for life, but it sounds like he is coming around, which is AWESOME!! I love the black mask as well. Great dog, keep us updated!


----------



## maggiesmommie (Jul 17, 2007)

cute pup! Glad he's coming around!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

had him outside and he ran around like a wild man even came running to me and my gf, but when he is inside its a differnt story he is skitsh and scared. i let two of the othr dogs outside with him and he looked happy to see other dogs!! rico got to see him threw the crate lol.


----------



## Rock Creek Kennels (Oct 25, 2006)

Great looking pup! I love buckskins! Best of luck with him!!!


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

thanks im partial to buckskin myself


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

Congrats on the new pup! You may have already answered this but who does he come off of?


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

dynomite x muy malos 2


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

oooooo his dynomite dog is Superbad. Wow what a great breeding. Congrats.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

yeah im a big fan of dynomite


----------



## MADBood (May 31, 2008)

Dynomite has an impressive build. Looks like you picked a good one. Best of luck with your new addition....I'll be watching that boy grow.


----------



## jescobar004 (Jan 6, 2009)

congrats on the new pups man


----------



## lil bit pit karma (May 10, 2008)

Congrats on the new puppy. He looks big for his age to me, but when we got karma she was only 4 1/2 lbs and just a tiny lil thing. Good luck on that chewing stuff, glad karma was not a chewer !!!


----------



## Marine1 (Oct 10, 2007)

How did T.G. feel about you doing schutzhund with the pup. I only ask because you know some breeders(especially gamebred) dont agree with it. How did you evaluate him to see if he's suitable. Is it something you liked in the parents?


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

i was first told about this litter after talking to a guy that is a national decoy for PSA. i told him i was thinking about getting a pup and that i have done schutzhund in the past and was interested in PSA. he told me about the litter. i then talked to a man that has pups off of a very very similar breeding he pulls in the ADBA with his dogs and is a rare breed judge. after that i got into contact with TG told him i need a dog with strong nerves great structure and a drive that makes a malinois look like a pug. he had no problem with me doing schutzhund. i use prey drive and prey drive only i dont like using defensive drive. i will not train a APBT using any civil work. i like to train in sport and not real PP. sports are a way i can dislay a dogs working ABILITY. if i wanted to do some real personal protection using hidden sleves i would switch to another breed... some agree some dont but thats jmo


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

That face still needs lots of kisses. I'm sure Spook is short on getting them right? ;>


----------



## Coletrain (Oct 26, 2008)

Very cute pup! Congrats.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

this dog is getting so much attention it is unreal. he is starting to lossen up a bit


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Spook! Hahaha I love it.


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

wheezie said:


> im not really sure about his pasterns becasue he hasnt really showed me his normal stance yet, he is more "tip toing" around right now.


He is soooooo adorable ! His pasterns do look low it's not an uncommon thing for puppies to have low pasterns it has alot to do with there rapid growth rate the best thing you could do is give the little booger calcium I had the same problem with ember hers were really low and after adding the calcium supplemnet her pasterns picked up in about a month. Amanda recommended a product called sure grow 100 who alot of her show friends swear by and let me tell you it worked ... If you want to try it here is the link this stuff is awsome and is not very expenisve but will get the job done.

Sure Grow 100, 100 Tablets - Calcium - PetSupplies4Less.com


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

thanks sadie


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

wheezie said:


> thanks sadie


No problem .. Good looking pup I can't wait to see how he grows up.


----------

